# Your Shampoos and your "current" go to...



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just been looking through my collection of shampoo's and going merde where did these appear from :lol:

Mainly to get down because im attempting to just go to a single shampoo for the wash stage (excluding ONR for summer purposes when i cba, and for wheels my get out clause :lol

Wash collection: - 
ONR 
AB citrus pearl (my current new go to)
1z exclusive gloss 
BH Auto Wash
DG 901 (although this seems recently to of been sitting at the back all alone)

Updated wheels collection: -
Tropi Care 
Zaino Z7
3m car wash soap 
CG Maxi Suds
AG bodywork

so main question write or look at your shampoos and just see....few years ago i had the mighty collection of 3 :tumbleweed: where have this lot appeared from :lol:

oh just a quick thanks to mark at AB for the sample of citrus pearl hopefully will get some more when its gone....as well as the rest i have a plan 

i expect ross to be on here at some point :lol:


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got:
Zymol Clear
Zymol Natural Car Wash
ONR

But I have found myself just using ONR regardless of what type of wash I'm doing!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I put a shampoo into my basket every order. :lol:

I've got;

CG Body Wash n Wax
CG Citrus Wash n Gloss- 'Go to' for wheels
CG Glossworkz-'Go to' for summer
CG Maxi Suds
Megs Hyperwash-Summer in foam lance
Megs Shampoo Plus
3M Car Soap
Zaino Z7-When the car/s are wearing Z2
Megs Soft Wash-Wheels
DG 901-'Go to' Winter wash
Dodo SN-Summer wash
Dodo Sour Power
Dodo BTBM-Winter wash


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

AS duet
AS autowash
AS active xl 
turtlewax pro costco £15 for a 25ltr
turtle zipwax 6x5ltrs on offer at halfords

And the goto is zipwax cleans good what a shampoo is designed for


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I put a shampoo into my basket every order. :lol:
> 
> I've got;
> 
> ...


flocking hell :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've currently got:

Megs Hyper Wash (used for foam these days)
Britemax Cleanmax (go to shampoo)
ONR (for the hosepipe ban)

- I only use the Britemax since I tried it and don't feel like I'll ever have to try another shampoo. Yes, that's how good I think it is! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> flocking hell :lol:


Some are duplicates aswell. :lol:

Gotta have a choice.....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just finishing dodo SN shampoo, then my go to will be serious performance ultra gloss


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Turtlewax Car Shampoo :tumbleweed: (Not been used since discovering this site and Dodo Juice!)
Dodo Juice SN
Dodo Juice BTBM
CG Bug Bugger & Tar Remover (I know it's not strictly a shampoo, but you wash the entire car with it so..)
Zymol Auto Wash (Coconut smelling one - I believe there is another?)
Optimum Opti-Clean
AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner

As I said, Turtlewax hasn't been used in a long time on my car, 2-3 yrs, its used if my parents ask me to do theirs when I visit. I tend to horde, don't like throwing car stuff away!

Rarely use CG as I love the smell of both Dodo SN and BTBM, and not got round to trying the Zymol. SN is my first choice...:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> I put a shampoo into my basket every order. :lol:
> 
> I've got;
> 
> ...


What makes you choose 901 for winter, what criteria?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

AG BSC is the only one I have can't be bothered trying others when this is so good and great vfm.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

turtlewax it's a great shampoo for very mucky cars.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

chrisc said:


> turtlewax it's a great shampoo for very mucky cars.


Hmmm...Maybe I'll give it a go on the next wash. The car has been neglected for quite some time now! It was black, but looking more dark beige at the moment...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Valetpro poseidons carnauba wash ( go to )
Dodo juice supernatural for dodo juice details and dodo maintenance
Autobright car care super slick pro as a basic pH balanced simples wash


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Some are duplicates aswell. :lol:
> 
> Gotta have a choice.....


have a choice debating oh sh*te what to choose today :lol: sounds strange i dont do that despite having loads i just simply grab the one i usually go to :lol: atm citrus pearl probably will be for sometime if im honest.


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

Dodo Sour Power (smells amazing)
Dodo btbm (go to)
Megs Nxt
CG Maxi Suds (got to love lotsa bubbles from time to time)
Trafalgar Shamwax
AS Autowash
Simoniz (orangry red one, for deep cleaning)


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ONR and a dusty bottle of AG shampoo, just in case i decide to go back to the old way.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I've currently got:

Dodo Juice Supernatural 
Dodo Juice BTBM
Dodo Juice Sour Power
CG Citrus Wash&Gloss
CG GlossWorkz
Lusso Autobath Shampoo
Swissvax Car Bath
Smartwax Shampoo
Duragloss 901
Victoria Super Soap
Werkstat Autobody Wash
Werkstat Quick Wash
Poorboy's Spray&Wipe
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

ryand said:


> What makes you choose 901 for winter, what criteria?


It's cleaning power & lubricity, which are essential for winter washing.

It does leave a fantastic slick shine aswell, saves messing around with QD's when it's cold.

It's such a great shampoo all round, and I would definetly reccommend it if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> It's cleaning power & lubricity, which are essential for winter washing.
> 
> It does leave a fantastic slick shine aswell, saves messing around with QD's when it's cold.
> 
> It's such a great shampoo all round, and I would definetly reccommend it if you haven't tried it yet.


Yep I have it! In 902 gallon size, but only about 30% left. Just interested as use this and BTBM any time of year really, just BTBM a fraction stronger in winter is the car is very dirty. Do you think 901 has more cleaning power than BTBM then? Tricky to measure it out, I end up with something like 80ml of 901 to my 14ltr buckets?! Also have Carlack shampoo, thats nice too, and a valet trade one I use on other peoples cars when doing a full detail rather than maintenance.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

ryand said:


> Yep I have it! In 902 gallon size, but only about 30% left. Just interested as use this and BTBM any time of year really, just BTBM a fraction stronger in winter is the car is very dirty. Do you think 901 has more cleaning power than BTBM then? Tricky to measure it out, I end up with something like 80ml of 901 to my 14ltr buckets?! Also have Carlack shampoo, thats nice too, and a valet trade one I use on other peoples cars when doing a full detail rather than maintenance.


I nearly got the gallon size, but I have too many shampoos and need to get through some.

I would say BTBM has a tad more cleaning power especially with a capful more than normal. There isn't much between BTBM and 901 as they both perform great and smell lush.

It's just 901 has the shine factor.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Only got:
Megs soft wash gel
Autoglym shampoo


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Jacktdi said:


> Only got:
> Megs soft wash gel
> Autoglym shampoo


Those are my favourites out of the ones I have :thumb: The soft wash gel is very underrated.

I've got Meg's Gold Class too but don't like the finish it leaves so it's rarely used.
Just given some others away to make space.


----------



## Reality33 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have used a lot, but right now the only wash on my shelf is SONAX. I just finished Dodo juice SN and it's on re-order. I also always have Zaino Z7. 

I think my all time favs are Zaino, Dodo SN, Pinnacle and Zymol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Werkstat, and btbm, changing from btbm to werkstat shampoo
i also have a small nanolex , not used it yet though


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

DG901 is my go to.
I also really like Finish Kare 118 on really dirty cars. It cleans very well and is very slick.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Hyperwash
Megs #62
Nxt
ONR

The #62 is my fav, seems to leave the paint looking brighter


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ive used quite a few now and have sorted out my favourites for different roles;

- lusso oro. Got a small stockpile of about 9 bottles now. Use this for the body. Best body shampoo ive used.... by a long shot
- dg 901/opt car wash. I grab either one for wheels and underbody
- dp xtreme foam. Use this in my foam gun and soon in my lance when it arrives. Used as a pre-rinse for regular weekly washes
- bh autofoam. I use this as a pre-rinse when my car has been in the wet and i havent washed it in a few weeks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep going back to meg's soft wash gel 
I do like to use cg citrus wash and gloss on my sealant though. Brings it back to as good as I first applied it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I have currently:

3M car wash soap
Chemical guys maxi suds II
Dodo juice BTBM
Eagle one auto shampoo&wax
Eagle one sudsing car soap
Meguiars gold class shampoo
Meguiars shampoo plus
Meguiars hyper wash
Sonax car wash
Sonax gloss shampoo
Poorboys super slick&suds
Zaino Z7 show car wash


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I only have one shampoo and by default that is my goto 

ONR dont think i would ever change tbh as it works all year round.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

GT Guy said:


> DG901 is my go to.
> I also really like Finish Kare 118 on really dirty cars. It cleans very well and is very slick.


+1 for 118. My current go to.

Others include
Sonax - wheels
1Z pearls
Turtlewax - wheels
Fk1016 - previous go to
Btbm - have tried it in sample. Very positive on lubricity.
CG citrus - have tried it in sample. Positive thoughts but not impressed.
CG maxi suds - have a sample. Not tried it yet.
CG glossworkz-have a sample. Not tried it yet.

Plan to get ONR. Tbh I don't see changing my 118 (have to buy me a gallon).


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Just used the last of my turtle wax yesterday i only used it now on my wheels ,
First choice for the car of late has been the zymol auto wash but there is a bottle of btbm waiting in the wings , i noticed a few moths ago that a few people were shouting the praises of the zymol a w but there is not many doing so in this thread .
What if anything have people moved onto


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner, It's the only one i own as tbh i just dont need anything else, does exactly what it says.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

CG Body Wash n Wax
CG Citrus Wash n Gloss - for the wheels
CG Glossworkz (don't like this one)
CG Maxi Suds (quick wash and foam)
Megs Shampoo Plus
Megs NXT Generation Car Wash
Dodo SN
Dodo Sour Power
Dodo BTBM - (my all time favorite)
Dodo Juice - Basics of Bling Shampoo
Wolfgang Autobathe (second favorite)
Clearkote carwash - (don't like this at all)
Victoria Wax - Super Soap 
Poorboys Slick n Suds 
Poorboy's Super Slick & Wax - Limited Edition (good for in the winter)

My current top 3:
1) Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild
2) Wolfgang Autobathe
3) Poorboy's Slick n suds


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

CG Wash n gloss
CG Glossworkz
CG hose free eco wash
BH Auto-wash
AS Autowash
Zaino Z7

CG hose free eco wash is my current to "go to" with the recent weather.
AS is my day to day shampoo..... 
Depeneding on how dirty the vehicle will determine what I use.


----------



## Mafoo (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Zymol. Cheap (ish) as chips and works exactly as you would hope (no streaking and mild) 

Never used Born to be mild. Is it really worth the added cost?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertn (Apr 20, 2010)

Only three, BTBM, Meguiars NXT Generation Car Wash, and CG Wash n Gloss. CG Wash n Gloss is my favourite.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

been using megs gold class for over a year and this is now just finished.

also got AG body shampoo dont like for full wash but use on wheels and dirty sills
got a zipwax - this is my back up

and have just ordered chemical guys citrus wash and gloss hope its as good as the megs was.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

i have:

VP Poseidens Carnauba Wash (my fav. and go-to all year round)
ONR (which i did like at first then went off it)
TW Triplewax (other peoples cars)
Simoniz orange wash and wax 5ltr (again for other peoples cars)

iv had a few shampoo's in the past but im pretty much settled with Valet Pro carnauba wash. does everything i want from a shampoo.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Mafoo said:


> I'm a big fan of Zymol. Cheap (ish) as chips and works exactly as you would hope (no streaking and mild)
> 
> Never used Born to be mild. Is it really worth the added cost?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


BTBM is as good as everybody says. Yes it does cost more to buy, but its dilutin ratios make it much more value for money.

IIRC it's 800:1. I put 2 capfuls of BTBM in my bucket.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> flocking hell :lol:


You think that's a lot:lol::lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

At the moment Dodo BTBM and Dodo Sour Power, but MO I think they are to expensive for what they are. CG Maxi Suds, AG bodywork shampoo and Zymol natural for me next.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got L'oreal and Tres Emme. Does me just fine.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have cut my shampoos down,yes hard to believe:lol: I used to have much,much more.

I currently have......................
BH Autowash
BTBM
Two Dodo Juice shampoo samples
2 liters of Carlack Shampoo
DG 901
Gloss it Shampoo
Sonus Gloss Shampoo
Megs Ultimate wash and wax
1 Gallon of ONR 
VP Caranuba wash
VP Concentrated shampoo
Turtlewax Platinum shampoo
Zymol Shampoo from Halfrauds

Thats all I think but there could be more hiding somewhere:lol:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I love DG901, its smell slickness and shine, its darkens my light silver paint slightly and ramps up the contrast. Funny enough I haven't used any for over a year as I keep reaching for ONR everytime.

oh and I have Shell advanced wash&wax shampoo, when I was in dire need, turned out to be quite a winner, hopoing to do a review soon.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I have:
1z perls
CG maxi suds II
DG901
Z7
Dodo SN
Dodo BTBM
Dodo SP
Victoria Wax shampoo
VP carnauba wash
ONR

I think that's all.

With this cold I pick ONR. To a normal wash I tend to use SN or BTBM


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm using Dodo Sour Power most of the time but if I do a mini deatail I will use my Meguiars NXT Generation Car Wash in between claying and de-tar etc, then back to the dodo for the maintenance washing :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo for me :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

AS Duet
AS Autowash (my go to shampoo)
AB Citrus pearl

I love autowash and cant see another shampoo coming close so its mostly all i use.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Dodo Juice BTBM
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Duragloss 902
Wolfgang Auto Bathe
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo
Autobrite Supa Snow Foam

Used to have:
Meguiar's NXT shampoo (my first 'better' shampoo; gave it to my dad)
Smartwax SmartCarwash (didn't like it at all)
CG Glossworkz (hated the smell; gave it to my neighbour)


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Megs Hyperwash
Megs Shampoo Plus
DDJ Born to be mild
DDJ Sour power
Clearkote shampoo
CG Citrus wash and Gloss
Simoniz wash and wash for wheels


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Glare Ultra Wash Australian version
thats it. semi waterless self drying streak free wash and glass based polish in one. 
Puts a skin of glass on the paint when used as a QD. 
1 - 1/2 caps of product with 1 litre of water. shake the ultra wash up first before adding to the 1 litre bottle

don't need anything else


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I got these:

Meguiars Gold Class
Meguiars NXT carwash
Meguiars Soft Wash Gel
Meguiars Ultimate Wash N Wax
Dodo Juice Wax Safe Shampoo
Optimum No Rinse Wash
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash+Gloss
Chemical Guys Green Clean
3M Car Wash
Swissvax Carbath


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo - my regular wash
Meguiars NXT carwash

I don't understand these huge "collections".


----------



## Bergli (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got now the poorboys slick and i want dodo Born to be mild


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have:

CG Maxi Suds 2
CG Bodywash and wax
CG Citrus Wash and Gloss
CG Citrus Wash
CG Bug bugger
CG Glossworkz
3M Car wash soap
Megs Hyper wash (use this in the gilmour, when I cba getting the pw out)
Megs Shampoo plus
IronX Soap Gel
Stjarnagloss Tanjerine (my go-to)
Stjarnagloss Korsbar
Stjarnagloss Bugs and prewash
Dodo BTBM
Dodo sour Power
ONR (only now use at shows)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

WGM that's some collection. I have got Espuma Astro, Shampoo plus and Envirocare shampoo.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a sucker for bubbles Spoony. I like to try a new one each time I get a batch of goodies in. Next up is Zaino one after being so happy with Z6's display the other morning.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Most of these extensive collections must be well past their "Use By" dates before they are diluted and used.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My go tos at the moment are:
Foam - Megs Hyper Wash..
Wash - Britemax..
less water wash - ONR..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> I put a shampoo into my basket every order. :lol:
> 
> I've got;
> 
> ...


I do the same thing :lol: 99% of my orders I do


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blimey, with some of these extensive shampoo lists I'm feeling really hard done by after reading this thread :lol:

All I have are: Duragloss 901 (gallon), ONR and Zaino Z7.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

How do you find the Z7 yetizone?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have Dodo Juice BTBM :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> How do you find the Z7 yetizone?


I think its pretty good really, doesn't foam as well as some of the competition, but is pretty slick and cleans well. I'd actually say that Duragloss 901 has the edge though as it feels even slicker, and I personally think its nicer to use. That's why I bought the gallon bottle this time round.

901 smells of cherries too


----------



## casey (Jun 8, 2010)

My shampoo collection:

DJ Born to be mild
DJ Sour power
DJ Supernatural
CHG Citrus wash and gloss
CHG Maxi suds 2
AG Bodywork shampoo conditioner
Wolf´s Chemicals - White satin
Optimum no rinse wash and shine
3M Car wash soap

:detailer:


----------



## marxon (Oct 26, 2008)

casey said:


> My shampoo collection:
> 
> DJ Born to be mild
> DJ Sour power
> ...


almost the same as me :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was not hugely keen on Z7 when I tried it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone compared BTBM with lusso oro?


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Megs Hyperwash and BTBM for me, I have AG BSC as a back up as well because it smells so nice.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Has anyone compared BTBM with lusso oro?


Not yet but I fancy getting some Lusso shampoo


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Has anyone compared BTBM with lusso oro?


I did, and I would say that while lubricity and suds are pretty much the same, Lusso had much more cleaning strength. I compared it on two cars with few days winter debris on them.

My father's car,that has never been waxed was cleaned much more effortlessly with Lusso, than mine car with fresh wax layer,washed with BTBM.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well i failed at the cutting down bit i bought another


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Megs Hyperwash (lasts and last but need to keep warm during the winter or hard to dilute)
Megs Softwash Gel (under rated very good foam and smells)
Simoniz Liquid Gold (not keen on this one)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> well i failed at the cutting down bit i bought another


Same here  late night drunken purchases will be the death of me (when the wife finds out) :doublesho :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Interestingly I have Meg's Hyper Wash but I've never used it as a shampoo, only as a snow foam. This is something it does pretty well, but not quite up to the new CG No Touch snow foam.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

HW is not bad in the bucket.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Has anyone compared BTBM with lusso oro?


I did , btbm very nice if you looking to clean your car without alter the look of wax but i found btbm make sheeting slower . Lusso autobathe clean very well and leaves very deep reflection but i found it need more time when rinsing.
In this moment I prefer to use Victoria super soap if i need similar btbm result , and when i need shampoo to adds extra shine my first choice will be lusso auto bathe .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ross said:


> Not yet but I fancy getting some Lusso shampoo


and to think I was looking in your direction!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I did , btbm very nice if you looking to clean your car without alter the look of wax but i found btbm make sheeting slower . Lusso autobathe clean very well and leaves very deep reflection but i found it need more time when rinsing.
> In this moment I prefer to use Victoria super soap if i need similar btbm result , and when i need shampoo to adds extra shine my first choice will be lusso auto bathe .


But my mate MAXI always comes up with the goods!

I'm just going to have to get all 3 I think! :lol:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I only have btbm and megs gc forgot i have Turtle wax stuff i use for my alloys


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lusso is next on my list:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ordered some Vic's super soap to try today!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Ordered some Vic's super soap to try today!


Thats on my list too:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In my list again 3 bottles of lusso :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> In my list again 3 bottles of lusso :thumb:


Leave some for us Maxi! :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Leave some for us Maxi! :lol:


:lol: :lol: :driver:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Lusso oro wax looks very good and Lusso Shampoo looks great , I don't know if worth to buy Lusso Revitalizing Creme and Lusso Glass Polish ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Same here  late night drunken purchases will be the death of me (when the wife finds out) :doublesho :lol:


i only went into halfords to look and i had £14 extracted from me :lol: my GF found the receipt all i got was "the look." :lol:

got the new farcela shampoo give it a whirl :lol:

and picked up some zymol leather cleaner just for laughs


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got a fair few and try to use them all in rotation.
Some Simoniz wash tablets,10p from Halfrauds.
CG Wash and gloss
Megs shampoo plus
Dodo Sour power
Orange Simoniz shampoo
White Simoniz wash and wax
TW Zipwax
Megs Nxt
Megs gold class
Megs soft wash gel

I gave away half a bottle of gold class and quarter a bottle of AG Shampoo just to get rid.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohhh 'the look' - strikes fear into all husbands


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Ohhh 'the look' - strikes fear into all husbands


and BF's yes :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh aye, best keep PC and fair :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo is my go to this year, its a great shampoo!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

big ben said:


> Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo is my go to this year, its a great shampoo!


x2


----------



## Urran (May 27, 2010)

Here's my collection at the moment. Most of these came for my "Biggest Shampoo Test Ever" -project. Which is soon to be published in english too :thumb:. Some are sample sizes. And there is lot more to come..

Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild
Dodo Juice Wax-Safe Wash
Prima Mystique
RaceGlaze Aqua Bathe
P21S/R222 Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo
Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Wash
Ultima Paint Guard Wash
Polishangel Glissante Shampoo
Polishangel Ecorinseless Hyper Wash Concentrate
Stjärnagloss Tangerine Wash & Gloss
Stjärnagloss Körsbär Wash and Wax
Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo
Meguiars Soft Wash Gel Car Wash
Presta Ultimate Shampoo Conditioner
Malco Verry Berry
Turtle Wax Big Orange
BMW Car Care Car Wash Shampoo
Korrek Autopesu (finnish brand)
AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Oh aye, best keep PC and fair :thumb:


:lol: i dont think the look is fair :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Collection :thumb:
BMW Car Care Wash shampoo = Sonax Gloss Shampoo .


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently have:

DDJ BTBM
DDJ SP
DDJ SN
Zymol Autowash
AB Citrus Pearl

BTBM is my goto shampoo, however my bottle of SN is brand new so looking to see how it goes this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

britemax cleanmax for me
and on occasions i'll grab the dodo born to be mild or sour power.

currently testing VP poseidons nuba wash


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Poorboys Super Slick & Suds for me although I m running low so looking for an alternative.. Dodo BTBM is looking a possible replacement


----------

